# Anybody Have Stock Of Efest Purple Series 18650 35a?



## Spyker (27/5/14)

As the title says, who has stock of these batteries? I'm looking for at least 2.


----------



## Silver (27/5/14)

Check vapeking and vapemob


----------



## BhavZ (27/5/14)

Silver said:


> Check vapeking and vapemob


VapeMob doesnt have

Check with VapeCulture


----------



## crack2483 (27/5/14)

Pretty sure Vapeking showed out of stock last night. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyker (27/5/14)

crack2483 said:


> Pretty sure Vapeking showed out of stock last night.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Jip. Just checked as well. 

Seems like no one has stock?


Sent from my iPhone using the force..


----------



## Gizmo (27/5/14)

We do have at customs should be here tmo


----------



## Spyker (27/5/14)

Awesome! Save me a few please!


Sent from my iPhone using the force..


----------



## soonkia (27/5/14)

@Gizmo - let us know when they arrive, I also need a couple


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/5/14)

I have confirmed with TNT we will get them tomorrow, I will post as soon as they are up


----------

